# Does your army reflect you?



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

My brother was always a bit handy at school, hence the reason he'd always select the most powerful h2h race available in any given game - be it war or roleplay.

Most people have more than one army, so for the purposes of this thread consider the main army you use, or your current favourite. 

Do you think the style of use or fluff reflects you?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dunno. I love the fluff of Chaos the best and use Tau the most on the table currently with a generous helping of LatD thrown in. Don't know if I would say anything about Tau reflects on me as a person tho.....


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

My army at the moment is Sisters of Battle fanatical religious zealots.
I'm a staunch athiest with very little enthusiasm for anything.

So, no.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Army at the mo, is Armoured Company because in the army I work with ChallengerII's so it makes sense.

but soon will be doing Dark Angels, mainly because I just love em lol, and the idea of mercilessly hunting down traitors that shamed them is kinda cool


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Army at the mo, is Armoured Company because in the army I work with ChallengerII's so it makes sense.
> 
> but soon will be doing Dark Angels, mainly because I just love em lol, and the idea of mercilessly hunting down traitors that shamed them is kinda cool



Never had the priviledge of driving a Challenger 2. Sat in one out in BATUS Canada though - was awesome.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Stella Cadente said:
> 
> 
> > Army at the mo, is Armoured Company because in the army I work with ChallengerII's so it makes sense.
> ...


well I work with em, but ain't drove one YET lol


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a very strategic and calculated person, as are all my successful armies. If I don't make a list according to that, hell even if I don't do that on video games, I usually lose. I am strongest when I stick to my tactical capabilities, which is why I am always so devastating with Eldar and a solid mix of chaos under an Undivided banner.

I am also rediculous with armored company as I work in the 'powerfully surgical and methodical way' that a great tank forces emphasizes.

Khaine


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I like Blood Angels....cause they;re red.

I actually hate vampires and the whole angsty gothy undertones associated therewith...but I like the army list and I like the colors.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

And Galahad, it makes 'em go FASTER!



Khaine


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

<grins> My normal gaming circle calls The Black Rage the "red goes faster roll"


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think so but my wife sure says my armies do. 

I play orks mostly just like to smash people in the mouth as hard as I can. Plus I just have faith that things will work and not break. Which is how my wife swears I fix things around the house because she will try fixing something and it won't work. Then I come by and just touch it and it suddenly works. Just like orks.

My other army is Dark Eldar I like them because they are the complete opposite of my orks. Fast, few models and use cold, cunning, deceiption and trickery to defeat their enemy.

I like both the armies because they very different bt similar. They are also both concider not great armies largely ignored by GW and other gamers. So I guess I can be brutal, cold and calculating when I want to be even though I am normally a very easy going laid back person.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

My main army at the minute is tau, I don't think they reflect me though. (At least until somebody writes some fluff involving them drinking to excess).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's very emo, but I think the Thousand Sons reflect me pretty well right now. In the last year, I've been betrayed no fewer than three times in rather major ways, just as Magnus was betrayed by the Emperor no less than four times.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Jeridian said:


> My army at the moment is Sisters of Battle fanatical religious zealots.
> I'm a staunch athiest with very little enthusiasm for anything.
> 
> So, no.


Agreed. But My army is Space Marines. Same deal though.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I think my space marine chapter's fluff reflects me quite well ( because I wrote it  ) And I love snakes.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

All my armies represent my style of play. I like elitist forces that are systematically destructive.

My W.E., Iyanden, Marines, Tyranids, and Deathwing are all elite model armies. Even the nids have Genestealers as troops. No gaunts here.

I go for quality over quantity every time.


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

my armies reflect me i like to think dogy painting by a dodgy person 

also i like to think of me as a ravaging flesh eating thing like my tyranids thus the username TYRANIDS but im not 

i dnt like to think of myself as tau cause they are just a cult of televanjulists

necrons i wish i was an arnold swartnegger impersination but it will never happen

chaos umm i dnt think im demonic well as far as you know :twisted:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually, now that i think about it, my Space Marines do reflect me.

I am a very clean, neat, honorable, dutiful and loyal person. 

I also enjoy strongly believing in things that i believe in. (If that makes sense [Space marines and emperor deal])

I also think the way the space marines look are "they way" future troops should look. Ya know...the super soldiers of the future?

And their rigourous doctrine, their struggly to earn the right to be a SM, etc.


----------



## Farseertyross (Jan 24, 2007)

My main army would be the Blood Wind (Khorne).

Although I'm not a big red brute who likes to bash everything in reach ...


----------



## Not-Nick (Jan 27, 2007)

Well aparently i am an "emo" and i play Ulthwe eldar... so u no


Yay Little Waaaaaaaagh!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

You like saying "Yay little waaaagh" dontcha?


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

The Orks and Space Wolves reflect me well because I like hand-to-hand combat and I like getting into the thick of the fight fast.


----------

